# Treadmill repair



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Anyone with a recommendation to have one fixed? I have the dreaded e1 error message and really not handy with electronics but to maybe take the cover off and hit it with the hammer a few times.  I didnt 'fix' it yet but


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You could always use mine..there isn't much chance of it breaking down.


----------

